# Changing PHP file permissions on Win XP PC



## skooby19_oc (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to PHP and I am trying to configure OSCommerce. I'm receiving an error about needing to modify the permissions on a "configure.php" file. From reading around, it is suggested that I modify the file to "640". 

The website is being run on my local Win XP PC. I'm running a WAMP server on it. I can't figure out how to change the file security permissions on any files. Changing the Windows NTFS permissions doesn't seem to be doing the job. I've read in other forums that I have to use an FTP client or some kind of Unix utility to run unix commands?? There has to be a simple way to make basic permission changes. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

As you are running WAMP on windows you don't need to worry about doing this (because you can't). The application should run fine on WAMP with no changes BUT when you go live on a unix server you will have to set the permissions as advised.


----------



## skooby19_oc (Apr 22, 2009)

Is there a way to change it in Windows using some kind of Unix or Apache utility? I am getting this error message on my OSCommerce main page.


Warning: I am able to write to the configuration file: c:/wamp/www/oscommerce/catalog/includes/configure.php. This is a potential security risk - please set the right user permissions on this file

So it seems that I need to modify the permission on the file or I can't use the oscommerce site correctly, since this error message appears as a banner across the top of the page.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks like you can't run it on WAMP then. AAFAIK there is no way in windows to do what you want.


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

It looks like some modification of permissions is allowed. The link below is a good starting place:

http://forums.crystaltech.com/index.php?topic=33154.0


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Only if you are running a Windows server which is what that thread is talking about. The op is running WAMP on his desktop which is a *nix system and the windows file system doen't allow the setting of permissions the way a *nix server does. The only way to run the oscommerce software would seem to be on a proper *nix server.


----------

